# XBox 360 Live



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Anybody here also a gamer online? 

I'm totally addicted to LOTR BFME. 

Can't wait til Viva Pinata comes out.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I personally never bought an xbox but my friend is on his 4th so I never plan on buying one. He is a perfectionist he puts it on a box doesnt bump it and 3 of his have had problems his 4th one is on its way from microsoft. I assume this isn't common but its enough to make sure I never buy one. THey even made him pay $30 for the third one because it was out of warranty. 

I haven't played battle for middle earth but this same friend had it and it looked interesting. I have always liked strategy games maybe I will give it a try if it is on pc.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Xbox is the devil.

My cousin is big into the Xbox Live stuff. I tend to stick more toward the good old reliable PC. Soon the PS3 (read: next decade).


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

LOL. I was looking for people who'd want to play me on LOTR.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Been a while since I was last on the forum. I have an xbox 360 that has served me well (until it crashed, that is). Still waiting on the repair box from M$...


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow, you actually sent it in? When my first 360 crashed (my fault, really - kept it on playing Morrowind 24/7) I exchanged it for a new one at the store we got it from.

How'd you get that cute little gamer box in your sig?


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

They can be found at MyGamerCard.net and can easily be imbedded into your signature. Just copy and paste the code they give you (into your signature) when you type in your gamercard name. And I haven't sent in my xbox yet. I'm still waiting for the box so I can send in my derelict console.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Look! I got one too now! Me and my measly 925 points and 3 stars (I've played 5 games online so far  )


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

> I'm still waiting for the box so I can send in my derelict console.


Me too.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Waiting for what box???


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

They are sending me a pre-paid box so I can ship the defective unit back to them in return for a replacement free of charge. I assume it's the same for Dewmazz.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Ahhh. I see. What was the problem with your XBoxes? Something to do with the blinking circle of doom?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, it kept freezing before the blinking red lights came on.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Do you know which quadrant? You prolly already diagnosed it, but I'd be glad to hear if anyone else experience the same problem I did with my first one.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeah, mine ran away one evening to the three red lights district and caught some kind of terminal disease. I was able to diagnose the error 1020, which is where the xbox doesn't know what the problem is. At least I qualify for the free repair .


----------

